# M2 with EO?



## happa95 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am wondering whether or not to do EO with M2. I know you people will say to do 3OP if I orient but I just am very used to M2. But while the setups for edges with F, D, U, or B are very quick and intuitive, I find that all the setups where you have to do an x' are much less intuitive and are harder to memorize. Therefore, I was wondering whether or not I could do EO with M2. If so, are there any places besides macky's site that explains EO? For some reason, the little cube applet things on his site are not working.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 1, 2009)

It’s all very intuitive, don’t do EO!
It’s just setting up the piece you want solve to BU without disturbing any other M layer edges. M2. Reverse setup. I didn’t need to memorize a single alg. (except for UF or DB flipped, I was too lazy to figure it out myself, but it’s still quite easy to do that one intuitively or just remember to flipped it afterwards).


----------



## happa95 (Jan 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> It’s all very intuitive, don’t do EO!
> It’s just setting up the piece you want solve to BU without disturbing any other M layer edges. M2. Reverse setup. I didn’t need to memorize a single alg. (except for UF or DB flipped, I was too lazy to figure it out myself, but it’s still quite easy to do that one intuitively or just remember to flipped it afterwards).



Okay, I'll try. btw, was it you who invented that consonant/vowel corner memo system? If so, then thank you!


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 1, 2009)

Hard to memorize? I have never memorized anything at all for M2. All the setups are very intuitive. The aim of M2 is to do 1 piece at a time without orienting first.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, I think I understand better now. To do the R or L edges, once I do an x', I need to think about setting up the pieces at UF. (which would have been BU had I not done the x')

EDIT: I meant FU not UF


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 1, 2009)

happa95 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > It’s all very intuitive, don’t do EO!
> ...



Thanks. I’m pretty sure others have came up with the idea independently too. I actually no longer use that except for cases where my visual memory fails entirely. Visual is still a bit slower for me usually, but it’s less interference with my edge memo.


----------



## pjk (Jan 2, 2009)

For EO, I explained it very similar to Macky here.

I could see using M2 with EO already correct to make memorization easier (at least IMO), yet still use M2 to permute (each piece would have 1 setup, not 2). I have always found memo'ing "orientation" simultaneously with permutation is hard. When I memo them separately, it is quite easy.


----------



## wryyl (Jan 2, 2009)

I do pre-oriented M2. Only pro of this is that you cut down the number of variables you have to memorize by half. Instead of 22 variables (minus the buffer piece), you just have 11. But I find that once around the 1:30 mark, the EO memo stage begins to really show itself in your times. 

I really need to start using 'pure' M2 if I want to get any sort of dramatic improvement.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 2, 2009)

happa95 said:


> I am wondering whether or not to do EO with M2. I know you people will say to do 3OP if I orient but I just am very used to M2. But while the setups for edges with F, D, U, or B are very quick and intuitive, I find that all the setups where you have to do an x' are much less intuitive and are harder to memorize. Therefore, I was wondering whether or not I could do EO with M2. If so, are there any places besides macky's site that explains EO? For some reason, the little cube applet things on his site are not working.



I do EO with M2, works perfectly fine, though it would be nicer if I switch to non-EO, could cut my down by a minute more...


----------



## happa95 (Jan 3, 2009)

wryyl said:


> I do pre-oriented M2. Only pro of this is that you cut down the number of variables you have to memorize by half. Instead of 22 variables (minus the buffer piece), you just have 11. But I find that once around the 1:30 mark, the EO memo stage begins to really show itself in your times.
> 
> I really need to start using 'pure' M2 if I want to get any sort of dramatic improvement.



But isn't it pretty easy to get to about 10 secs for EO memo? btw, I'm gonna use hexadecimals for EO memo. (I learned hex and binary just for orientation memo)


----------



## joey (Jan 3, 2009)

EO should be like <5s.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 3, 2009)

joey said:


> EO should be like <5s.



so unless I'm in the <2:00 range, it won't matter that much if i do orientation?


----------



## joey (Jan 5, 2009)

Just don't do it anyway... it doesn't matter what times you are at now. Infact, it'll be a lot harder to switch when you are better.


----------



## blah (Jan 5, 2009)

joey said:


> Infact, it'll be a lot harder to switch when you are better.



Seconded and thirded and fourthed and umpteenthed.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 5, 2009)

joey said:


> Just don't do it anyway... it doesn't matter what times you are at now. Infact, it'll be a lot harder to switch when you are better.



Not really.


----------

